# motor elec, para cuerpo de aceleracion



## SPEEDBOY (Dic 14, 2012)

me presento, mi nombre es carlos y estoy terminando mi carrera de ingeniero electrónico, tengo un proyecto en mente con una placa arduino, un motor diesel y algunos sensores para controlar el encendido y apagado, la aceleración y la variación de la geometría del turbo.

mi duda es que tipo de motor puedo usar para mover el cuerpo de aceleración(en este caso el caudal del combustible por ser un motor diesel) ¿puede ser servo motores, motores paso a paso o motores lineales?    agradecería la opinión y el concepto de ustedes.


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 14, 2012)

Pregunta !? queres convertir un acelerador a cable por uno electrico ¿? queres manejar la mariposa de aceleracion electronicamente ?


----------



## SPEEDBOY (Dic 14, 2012)

exacto, quitar la guaya del acelerador  y controlarlo electronicamante.


----------



## JoniDf (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola creo que lo que tendrias que hacer es jugar con la mariposa de aceleracion de la bomba de gasoil podes mirar carburadores escalonados ( no simultaneos ) como para tener una idea si el turbo empieza a inflar a las dos mil vueltas en esa posicion de el acelerador tendria que tener una palanca que haga que inyecte mas. Igual si es std creo que debe estar limitado el caudal de acuerdo al motor STD los haceleradores estan convinados pero son 2 circuitos por separado !
Saludos


----------



## SPEEDBOY (Dic 14, 2012)

vale te entiendo muchas gracias , pero mi gran incógnita es que tipo de actuador  uso para jugar con la mariposa, motor paso a paso ? u otro tipo de actuado ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2012)

Si es un motor diésel *NO* se acelera por mariposa, se acelera aumentando o disminuyendo la cantidad de combustible que se inyecta a los cilindros para lo cual se trabaja sobre la bomba inyectora.

La geometría del turbocompresor viene ajustada de fábrica a la curva de trabajo del motor no creo que sea conveniente cambiarla.


----------



## algoespacio (Dic 15, 2012)

A modo informativo te cuento que todos los sistemas (Diesel o a gasolina) que usan aceleración electrónica (sea mariposa motorizada o valvula de control de la bba inyectora) usan motores paso a paso. La idea de eso es que la ECU tenga feedback y pueda "contar" las vueltas del motor para conocer la posición exacta y poder comparar y eventualmente poder corregir la posición según las circunstancias.


----------



## SPEEDBOY (Dic 15, 2012)

Fogonazo tienes razón, no es recomendable jugar con la adaptación de fabrica de turbo y el motor, pero en este caso el motor originalmente no trae turbo, el motor  es de  aspiración normal, el turbo fue instalado mucho después por estudiante de mecánica y la variación de la geometría la hacen por medio de una guaya.
La idea mía es eliminar es guaya y varia la geometría del turbo dependiendo de la lectura de algunos sensores y la posición del acelerador en ese momento.  

algoespacio gracias por el dato, entonces son motores paso paso, ahora me pondre a la tarea de buscar los mas apropiados para el trabajo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2012)

SPEEDBOY dijo:


> Fogonazo tienes razón, no es recomendable jugar con la adaptación de fabrica de turbo y el motor, pero en este caso el motor originalmente no trae turbo, el motor  es de  aspiración normal, el turbo fue instalado mucho después por estudiante de mecánica y la variación de la geometría la hacen por medio de una guaya.
> La idea mía es eliminar es guaya y varia la geometría del turbo dependiendo de la lectura de algunos sensores y la posición del acelerador en ese momento.  ....



¿ Que es una guaya ?

Imagino que será un pulmón/diafragma que corrige por presión en múltiple de admisión 

Si vas a ajustar geometría del turbo vas a tener que controlar algunos parámetros del motor como para evitar "Reventarlo"
Temperatura de la cámara de combustión, valor y homogeneidad entre cilindros.
Temperatura gases de escape (sobre cada tobera de cada cilindro) valor y homogeneidad.
RPM´s

Yo emplee este tipo de motor para sincronizar motores y conectarlos en paralelo (Eléctrico), mira si consigues algo similar en tu tierra.

http://www.ignismotor.com/AR/PDF/catalogo_ignis.pdf


----------

